# Sad day :(



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Plasti dip them. If you do it right it will cover the curb rash and it will look like you never know you messed them up.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Find a reputable wheel repair shop. They can smooth down the rash and repolish it. Not sure how they'll blend the clear coat in. Ask them questions on the process.

Sent from my SG S2 phone


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

Buying one wheel is probably the cheapest option. probably from a junkyard though new they arent cheap!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

A new used rim is 150 to 250 to have them repaired is going to be around the same price


----------

